# New VTA body release



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New Product release from McAllister Racing.

#286- 1969 Mustang body- VTA or Street Stock- 1/10th 200mm wide.
Includes paint mask and overspray film. 

All McAllister Racing products are 100% made in the U.S.A.
Thank you for your support.

Gary McAllister
McAllister Racing


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary,

Will this new body be approved for USVTA rules and included in their approved body list?

Thanks,
Marc Irby
MSI Racing and Hobbies


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

You KNOW who you have to send some of THESE Too don't YOU!!

Very NICE!! (I kinda had a feeling this is the one we'd see)


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

msircracing said:


> Gary,
> 
> Will this new body be approved for USVTA rules and included in their approved body list?
> 
> ...



its on the list...rules updated


----------



## jamog (Sep 16, 2008)

BATTMAN said:


> its on the list...rules updated


Do you have a link to the updated rules. 
I can't find it listed.
Thanks


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


Body Specifications:
Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies only.

Bolink part numbers:
BL2262 '68 Chevrolet Camaro
BL2263 '65 Ford Mustang

HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
17531 - 1969 CHEVROLET CAMARO Z28
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
104926 - 1966 FORD MUSTANG GT COUPE BODY
17546 - 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 (scale wing ok)
105106 - 1970 DODGE CHALLENGER BODY


Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda

Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

Protoform part numbers:
#1526 - J71

McAllister Racing part numbers:
#286- 1969 Mustang body


----------



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

Joe- You're just a sucker for Fords. LOL


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

could are hobby shop get that or do ya order from you?


----------



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

Any Hobby Shop is welcome to order from us any time. If you have any problems finding our bodies, just give us a call.

Gary McAllister


----------



## jamog (Sep 16, 2008)

Just ordered it. Can't wait to get it.


----------

